# Real infection Rate in Ireland



## Purple (13 Jul 2020)

The mortality rate in New York for those infected with Covid 19 is 1.4%. If we have a similar mortality rate them we should have 125,000 cases or nearly 5 times as many as we currently have confirmed. Does this show that testing really needs to be ramped up?


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Jul 2020)

We probably have had a lot more cases than our declared figure. 
At the peak a lot of people weren't being tested or were being tested too late. 
The conditions were such that even if you likely had it, unless you were in an at risk \ priority group you weren't getting tested.
Our current testing criteria are not so restrictive.


----------



## SlurrySlump (14 Sep 2021)

Coronavirus: 1,394 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The Department of Health reported the latest figures this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie
				




Summary of yesterday's Covid figures above as reported.









						Ireland COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Ireland Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				




Different set of figures here for yesterday here. (Scroll down to source).

Anyone know why?


----------



## peemac (14 Sep 2021)

SlurrySlump said:


> Coronavirus: 1,394 new cases confirmed in Ireland
> 
> 
> The Department of Health reported the latest figures this evening.
> ...


a mistake? as they give this as the source https://covid19ireland-geohive.hub.arcgis.com/


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (16 Sep 2021)

SlurrySlump said:


> Coronavirus: 1,394 new cases confirmed in Ireland
> 
> 
> The Department of Health reported the latest figures this evening.
> ...


I might be wrong but world data tries to report on a global standard so they adjust some cases. I have tried to understand this last year but it was impossible for me. Also I thought our figures have a 2/3 day lag built in, dunno if that's still the case. And finally our main reporting line is into the EU, ECDC and those figures differ regularly too, but they always seem to be well inside the 95% confidence level. 

Overall the figures would marry up over time


----------

